# Org cover replacement



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi guys,
Hopefully this is in the right section. Had decking put in yesterday and the galvanised kitchen sink (hole in external wall) waste pipe has rusted out that connected into org as in pic 1 foreground. , also the overflow relief gully concrete mound has been removed and the clay pipe riser cracked as in pic 3. I've asked a couple of people from work how to fix with different answers. I'm thinking.... Grind/cut vc pipe flat, find some sort of 100mm vc to dwv adaptor to connect to org cover and grate. Then grind and clean out rusted out Galv pipe in wall, insert 50mm Galv to PVC adaptor, 90 I/O bend then down and 90 into org mound. 

Am I on the right path or totally off on my thinking? Also not 100% certain on the adapters required and methods of jointing. Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I bet that guy who drilled all those holes in that cabinet could direct you in the right direction


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm a little scared of what he will do to my drain


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Break open the wall, cut out the 1/4 bend, install a new no hub band, then run a new 1/4 bend and section of pipe to the what is that.... clay? and use a clay x cast band. 

patch the hole.

Man am I confused... where did the kitchen sink tie into? was that just a clean out that broke? or you tie the kitchen to that clay? either way you need to break a hole in the wall, and either way u need to grind the clay smooth. no hub bands and clay to cast bands.


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cheers bizzybee. Yeah it was an over flow and the kitchen sink drain pipe went through the wall down the wall and connected into the clay pipe riser from the gully then the concrete mound and grate sat on top of that.


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thought I would just post some pics up of the fix. Replaced galvanized pipe and used slab repair for the earthenware to PVC and a finishing collar for the overflow and waste into that from the kitchen. I know this is simple stuff for you guys but just thought I'd share. Still have to patch up the wall.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

moz said:


> Thought I would just post some pics up of the fix. Replaced galvanized pipe and used slab repair for the earthenware to PVC and a finishing collar for the overflow and waste into that from the kitchen. I know this is simple stuff for you guys but just thought I'd share. Still have to patch up the wall.


:blink::blink:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

And what is with the toothbrush on the deck?


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Toothbrush is My primer applicator


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nifty elbow C.O.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

that is exactly what had to be done, except they do make a fernco band that is clay x cast or clay x pvc. I guess you guys dont use vents or you have an aav under the sink?


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not 100% up on venting but I believe generally you are right. This sink does not have an Aav though.


----------

